# Time for something new!



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

I need a change! I was thinking about something with Alan Belcher, Court Mcgee, Aaron Simpson or Faber!! You will be rewarded greatly!!!!! :thumb02:


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Come on Guys nothing?? 2.5 mil and a hug for a Faber sig.....anyone??


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

I'll give Faber a shot, buddy.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

I forgot to make it purple to match your tag.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Would that be hard to do?


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Good?


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Looks good buddy!


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Good stuff.

If I have time later I'll try something else as well, that was as fast one like 30 mins (started it when I posted in here first time).


----------

